# What colors are they?



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, I am going to show them and I need to know the colors. Here are some pics:


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

ThePigeonKid said:


>


This ones easy. Blue bar.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

NZ Pigeon said:


> This ones easy. Blue bar.


Thanks! I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

ThePigeonKid said:


> Hi, I am going to show them and I need to know the colors. Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you show a pic of the tail please? Looks blue check but has a plumish tinge to the neck so a tail pic would help.

It may be easier if you somehow uploaded the options you have to put them in as I am guessing a lot of them may be in an "AOC" class or "ARC" Any other colour of any rare colour, Whatever your club calls them.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for your help. I'm taking them to the Ohio National. They said that there is no "class" for pigeons, but I can show them - so does that mean that I don't need to know the colors? Thanks again.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

No idea, It sounds to me like they will let you put the birds in but they will not be judged, Just be there for show really. Seems a bit odd that they do not have a class for pigeons.


----------

